# Two Debuts...well Three if you count the canine. *pic heavy*



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

So as many of you know, my Dempsey, who was my soul and my life was killed a few months ago and it has left my world in shambles. My rats have not had it easy. Several deaths have plagued me and has been really hard to get through...She was best friends with Korra and they road in the car and their dog bag together. She was the perfect example of a dog that should want to kill rat (Jack Russell Mix) but instead adored everything they did.














But I have been blessed with some new rats that seem happy and healthy and I thank God for that. I don't know how much more tragedy I can take...You want to meet them?

So Keiko is the dumbo blue hooded rex. She is very calm and reserved. She loves to cuddle and loves her big sister Korra. They have a very quiet and loving relationship. 
Kairi is the black husky(?) dumbo. She is still a bit skittish, but has gotten SO much better! She LOVES Korra and wrestles with her every single night. It is quite funny to watch. 
I also got a Frisky Ferret cage and am in total love with it. Totally worth the money!

Played with some filters on alot of these


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Last but not least, I would like you to meet Tempest. I know she is not a rat, but she is my baby. I rescued her after Dempsey's death and she was only three weeks old, her mother stopped feeding her and I had to bottle feed her. She LOVES the rats, perhaps too much, but she is getting alot better and being slow and quiet. She is still a baby after all.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful Kora. You have an amazing fur family


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

These are the most adorable pictures ever. I love how your puppy and the rats get along.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Dempsey was the one that started that. People at the pet stores couldnt believe that I had rats in a bag with a dog and that the dog didnt mind all the little claws sticking in her as she sat.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww cute ratties! I wanna have them haha, and your dog doesn't even mind! Wow my cousins dog gets scared, we let the rats all run around the house together (all 14 of them ) and their dog gets loads of ratties chasing after his tail, so once he ran up the stairs and hid under the covers of her bed haha, it was so funny! But really it looked a bit intimidating for him, having 14 beautiful rats of all kinds chasing after him, lol it was funny  but your lucky your canine friend doesn't mine rats. Hehe I really adore your rats they just look like complete sweeties


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

These are all beautiful and adorable. It's a real shame that some people cannot see the beauty in all animals, clearly you can 

I am getting rats soon, and I have a dog. She is a bichon/poodle cross, shes tiny, about nine pounds. She can be a little...well...."silly". Anyway, I think that if I let a rat around her she will just think he/she is a sqeeky toy and attack the rat. Would you be able to tell me how you your animals to get along so well? Thanks Bunches


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, start early. Korra was around pet mice as a baby baby baby, so I can trust her around just about any rodent. She has met other mice, and guinea pigs. But the other two I do not know, so they do not get around other rodents. My first pup Dempsey was a four week old when she first met the rats and got used to being gentle. Tempest was introduced at about the same age. I still have to watch her closely as sometimes she gets a bit too rough with those puppy teeth, but she is learning very quickly not to play rough. But alot of it is starting young and positive reinforcement.


----------



## eriin (Aug 27, 2012)

they look so precious, i love dumbos


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I love em too, but I also love top ears. I was really surprised when I sat back the other day and realized all I had were dumbos!!!


----------



## GoodnightBoutique (Aug 27, 2012)

They're all gorgeous! The pictures pf your puppy and rat together are so cute


----------

